# aide avec indiretto



## 43413625

Bonjour,
Je dois transformer la phrase suivante en style indirecte mais j'éprouve des difficultés.

Il presidente della società dichiarò: «Le attività se potranno svolgere grazie all'aiuto dei nostri fedeli collaboratori».

Le manuel indique qu'avec un verbe au futur la transformation s'opère par l'utilisation du conditionnel composé. 
J'ai donc mis comme réponse:
Il presidente della società dichiarò che le attività se avrebbero potuto svolgere grazie all'aiuto dei nostri fedeli collaboratori. 

mais cela me laisse perplexe. j'essaie tant bien que mal de ne pas trop me prêter à une traduction directe mais il me semble que le sens n'est pas le même entre les deux phrases (ou alors ma réponse n'est pas la bonne?).

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer?


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi butto, ma spero che Necsus venga a dare un occhio .
_Il presidente della società dichiarò che le attività si sarebbero potute svolgere grazie all'aiuto dei suoi fedeli collaboratori._


----------



## Nino83

Ottimo, matoupaschat! 

Un solo appunto:_ grazie all'aiuto dei *loro* fedeli collaboratori_ (nel discorso diretto c'è "nostri", non "miei").  

Se a riportare la notizia è un membro della società, _grazie all'aiuto dei *nostri* fedeli collaboratori_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nino,
Non sono più quello , grazie della correzione e della spegazione


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Matou!  


43413625 said:


> Le manuel indique qu'avec un verbe au futur la transformation s'opère par l'utilisation du conditionnel composé [...] mais cela me laisse perplexe.


Il est correct. 
Je pense qu'il viendra = penso che verrà 
Je pensais qu'il viendrait = pensavo che sarebbe venuto 


43413625 said:


> dichiarò che le attività *se avrebbero potuto svolgere*


En italien avec les verbes serviles _devoir_ et _pouvoir_ on emploie l'auxiliaire du verbe principal. 
*ho* mangiato > *ho* potuto mangiare (j'ai pu manger) 
*sono* andato > *sono* potuto andare (j'ai pu aller) 

Quand on utilise le _si passivante_, on emploie l'auxiliaire _essere_.  

_*abbiamo* mangiato molte cose > si *sono* mangiate molte cose_, donc quand on utilise un verbe servil avec le  _si passivante_, on emploie l'auxiliaire _essere_.  

*avremmo*_ potuto mangiare molte cose > si *sarebbero* potute mangiare molte cose_ (_on aurait pu manger beaucoup de choses_) 

Vu que pour le futur dans le passé en italien on utilise le conditionnel composé, il est _si sarebbero potute svolgere_, comme dans la traduction de Matou.


----------



## 43413625

merci merci merci 

Je poursuis mes exercices et celui-ci me pose problème... 

Stava per suonare la campanella e il professore sollecitò gli studenti : « Lavate bene i pennelli e riponeteli nell’armadio ».

Les verbes sont à l'impératif n'est-ce pas? Suis-je sur la bonne voie en écrivant:
Stava per suonare la campanella e il professore sollecitò gli studenti di lavaste bene i pennelli e riponesteli nell’armadio.
?


----------



## Nino83

43413625 said:


> Stava per suonare la campanella e il professore sollecitò gli studenti di *lavaste* bene i pennelli e *riponesteli* nell’armadio.
> ?


"il professore sollecitò gli studenti *a lavare* bene i pennelli e *a riporli* nell’armadio."
_Sollecitare qualcuno a fare qualcosa_. 
*
2* Spingere, incitare qlcu. a fare qlco.: _s. i giovani alla lettura_; il secondo arg. può essere espresso da frase (introd. da _a_): _s. un impiegato a consegnare un documento_
Sollecitare: Definizione e significato di Sollecitare  Dizionario italiano  Corriere.it


----------



## 43413625

Bonjour de nouveau,

encore besoin de votre aide pour mettre ce texte à l'indirecte et au passé...

“Ci sono risultati che ci lasciano stupefatti: pazienti che migliorano anche quando prendono solo una pillola falsa, di zucchero, invece della medicina. Ma, purtroppo per noi che ci troviamo a gestire i malati di depressione, non siamo in grado di prevedere chi risponderà al placebo, chi al farmaco, chi a niente.

j'ai écrit:
Il medico ha affermato che ci sono risultati li lasciavano stupefatti: pazienti che miglioravano anche quando prendono solo una pillola falsa, di zucchero, invece della medicina. Ma, purtroppo per quelli che ci trovanano a gestire i malati di depressione, non erano in grado di prevedere chi avrebbe risposto al placebo, chi al farmaco, chi a niente.

cela semble-t-il correct?


----------



## Elmoro

43413625 said:


> Il medico ha affermato che ci sono risultati li lasciavano stupefatti: pazienti che miglioravano anche quando prendono solo una pillola falsa, di zucchero, invece della medicina. Ma, purtroppo per quelli che ci trovanano a gestire i malati di depressione, non erano in grado di prevedere chi avrebbe risposto al placebo, chi al farmaco, chi a niente.



Il medico ha affermato che ci sono risultati *che* li* lasciano* stupefatti: *esistono* pazienti che *migliorano* anche quando prendono solo una pillola falsa, di zucchero, invece della medicina. Ma purtroppo *per loro, che si trovano* a gestire i malati di depressione, non *sono* in grado di prevedere chi *risponderà *al placebo, chi al farmaco, chi a niente.


----------



## Necsus

S'il ets à l'indirecte et au passé, je dirais:


43413625 said:


> Il medico ha affermato che *c'erano *risultati *che* li lasciavano stupefatti: pazienti che miglioravano anche quando *prendevano *solo una pillola falsa, di zucchero, invece della medicina. Ma, purtroppo, *loro che si trovavano* a gestire i malati di depressione, non erano in grado di prevedere chi avrebbe risposto al placebo, chi al farmaco, chi a niente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Il medico ha affermato che *c'erano *risultati *che* li *lasciavano* stupefatti: pazienti che *miglioravano* anche quando *prendevano *solo una pillola falsa, di zucchero, invece della medicina. Ma, purtroppo, *loro che si trovavano* a gestire i malati di depressione, non *erano* in grado di prevedere chi *avrebbe risposto* al placebo, chi al farmaco, chi a niente.



Così mi piace di più!
Un caro saluto a te, Necsus


----------



## Justus

Ciao, non sarebbe possibile far sparire il verbo "potere" qui? Sarebbe una grande perdita?


----------



## Necsus

Justus said:


> Ciao, non sarebbe possibile far sparire il verbo "potere" qui?


Ciao, Justus.
Ehm..., 'qui' dove?


----------



## Justus

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Justus.
> Ehm..., 'qui' dove?


Ciao Necsus, nella frase originale. Sopratutto che deve essere rifatta col condizionale, cioè, qualcosa di potenziale, no?


----------



## Justus

43413625 said:


> merci merci merci
> 
> Je poursuis mes exercices et celui-ci me pose problème...
> 
> Stava per suonare la campanella e il professore sollecitò gli studenti : « Lavate bene i pennelli e riponeteli nell’armadio ».
> 
> Les verbes sont à l'impératif n'est-ce pas? Suis-je sur la bonne voie en écrivant:
> Stava per suonare la campanella e il professore sollecitò gli studenti di lavaste bene i pennelli e riponesteli nell’armadio.
> ?


Ciao, avremmo un diploma se l'aiutiamo? Non mi dispiacerebbe!


----------



## Elmoro

Justus said:


> Ciao, non sarebbe possibile far sparire il verbo "potere" qui? Sarebbe una grande perdita?


E' certamente possibile e non sarebbe una gran perdita, ma si perde una sfumatura di senso...


----------



## Necsus

Se la frase originale a cui ti riferisci è «Le attività si potranno svolgere grazie all'aiuto dei nostri fedeli collaboratori», togliendo il verbo _potere_ ('le attività si svolgeranno') a mio avviso esprimi una certezza 7che nella frase suddetta non c'è. Infatti quello che secondo me comunica la presenza di 'potranno' è che 'le attività si svolgeranno *solo *con l'aiuto dei collaboratori'.


----------



## Justus

Elmoro said:


> E' certamente possibile e non sarebbe una gran perdita, ma si perde una sfumatura di senso...


Vabbè.


----------



## Justus

Necsus said:


> Se la frase originale a cui ti riferisci è «Le attività si potranno svolgere grazie all'aiuto dei nostri fedeli collaboratori», togliendo il verbo _potere_ ('le attività si svolgeranno') a mio avviso esprimi una certezza 7che nella frase suddetta non c'è. Infatti quello che secondo me comunica la presenza di 'potranno' è che 'le attività si svolgeranno *solo *con l'aiuto dei collaboratori'.


Sì ma ho aggiunto che prendevo in conto il condizionale nella seconda versione. Ma anche così sarebbe probabilmente un po' al di sotto dei riquesti.
Grazie per tutte queste parole divine della lingua più incantevole che ci sia.


----------



## Elmoro

Justus said:


> Vabbè.


Vabbè?
C'est pas trop poli, en fait...


----------



## Justus

Elmoro said:


> Vabbè?
> C'est pas trop poli, en fait...


Davvero? E' forse colloquiale ma non scortese, sì?


----------

